# Super fun Saturday



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

So me and the boys had the best day yesterday. I'm up in Atlanta where my parents live and there was an agility trial about 45 minutes away. First off -- awesome weather, high of about 65 and sunny. Fisher's 20 month old son "Flip" was competing in the agility trial, he is Oriana's brother. 
Flip's owner Andrea also owns "Jakki" aka -- the first Versatility Champion in AKC history! So I got to meet the very famous VCCH OTCH MACH CT Jakki. Jakki is retired but was there to cheer Flip on. 
Flip was adorable -- darker gold with a thick wavy coat. He earned his first OAJ leg with a 1st place then finished his OA title with another first place! His runs were awesome, I was so impresesed  The are moving him up to Excellent A (std) today.
Afterwards we went to a big field to help Andrea's friend lay a track for her pointer, who is running a TDX test next weekend. First we worked with Slater as the track aged, getting him going on short little tracks and finding the articles (will have to seriously start tracking with puppy now that the weather is good). After running the pointer on his track, they had me run Fisher on the same track. Now it was not full size, regulation TDX track, but was pretty long, I'd say maybe 500 yards or so? With crosstracks and multiple articles. I have not tracked with Fisher in over two years. Well he wasn't perfect but he knew exactly what was going on and was so cute, once he is on a track he puts his head down, trots along with tail wagging, dragging me as I try not to fall! He did the whole track and had a great time. So what, I'm supposed to take up tracking again???!
So anyways it was a very fun day (oh, and did I mention -- the GATORS won and the NOLES lost -- even better), very motivating to get out there and work with the dogs more.
Just wanted to share, thanks for listening!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

All this fun and excitement... and meeting a celebrity dog no less, and you don't have any pics? 

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like an awesome day! where are the photos???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's awesome! Sounds perfect. However, we need pics of the new guy!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Andrea's husband took pictures (and videos of Flip's agility stuff) so when they pass them on I'll post


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't wait to see him! you must have SOME pics of him! A nice father son portrait too! We're greedy picture freaks here!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the day with us Anney. I must have been a real kick for you and Andrea. I know we are all waiting to see just how far this team can go, but I have a feeling there is no limit to what they will accomplish.
Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hank -- you are so right -- I was so impressed with Andrea, and wish we lived closer so we could train together! And I positively love when owners of Fisher's pups say things like "All I want is a MACH" --- ummm, okay, I guess! HA HA


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome day!!!! =] I think Jakki is an amazing dog...I read the story A LOT...it _is sooo motivating! =]_


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a great day, that really sounds like a lot of fun. I am sure you are very proud of Flip, sounds like he is in GREAT hands! So now that Fisher finished his SH is the TDX the next on your list  very fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Fisher's 20 month old son "Flip" was competing in the agility trial, he is Oriana's brother.
> Flip's owner Andrea also owns "Jakki" aka -- the first Versatility Champion in AKC history! So I got to meet the very famous VCCH OTCH MACH CT Jakki. Jakki is retired but was there to cheer Flip on.


I have a confession to make. I stole my Flip's name from Andrea! I had just found out I was going to be getting a puppy in June, and I kept trying to think of an original name. I read the article in either Front and Finish or GR News, don't remember which one, but in the article it mentioned that she had a young dog named Flip and I had to have that name! I agonized over it for a few nights because I didn't really like the idea of me "taking" someone else's name, but in the end I figured it wouldn't matter since we'd probably never run across each other anyway. 

And that's the story of how my Flip's name came to be.


----------

